# Diskette démo claris draw



## lolomala (24 Avril 2021)

J'ai trouvé ces disquette tamponné dites interdite a la vente je me demande si elles sont rares ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

En 1994 non, ce n'était pas rare. Mais aujourd'hui ça doit être extrêmement difficile a trouver. Mais l'intérêt étant proche du néant, ça n'en fait pas un objet de collection pour autant. 

À cette époque, j'avais vu chez mon revendeur Mac à Lyon, la même chose pour Claris Works. On a finalement opté pour Ragtime plutôt que la suite de Claris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2021)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, elles contiennent juste une vidéo montrant l'utilisation de Claris Draw. Par contre, tu peux trouver une version opérationnelle de Claris Draw sur nombre de sites d'abandonware, tel celui-ci.


----------



## lolomala (24 Avril 2021)

Je ne sais pas vraiment si elle ne contiennent que une video il y en a une dizaine 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, elles contiennent juste une vidéo montrant l'utilisation de Claris Draw. Par contre, tu peux trouver une version opérationnelle de Claris Draw sur nombre de sites d'abandonware, tel celui-ci.


----------



## lolomala (24 Avril 2021)

Et aussi je ne me rappelle plus du nom du logiciel mais j'ai des copies d'un logiciel qui avait été fait pour airbus (pas un logiciel pour airbus mais des copies d'un logiciel connu) 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, elles contiennent juste une vidéo montrant l'utilisation de Claris Draw. Par contre, tu peux trouver une version opérationnelle de Claris Draw sur nombre de sites d'abandonware, tel celui-ci.


----------

